# Mile High Scarf (with pattern)



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

I just joined the Mile High Club!!! Well, for knitters. I worked on a new scarf and a totally new pattern while flying to Chicago. 
Are you a member of the Mile High Club (for knitters)? What have you worked on while in flight? 
Please post photos here of your work.

Here's the pattern for my newest scarf. I'm sure many of you can work this into lots of different projects.

Working a Worsted weight yarn on US #7 needles

Cast on 30 stitches

Row 1: (Right Side) P4, K3,P1,K6, P2, K6, P1, K3, P4.
Row 2: (Wrong Side) P7, K1, P6, K2, P6, K1, P7. 
Row 3: P2Tog, P2, K2, YO, K1, P1,K6, P2, K6, P1, K1, YO, K2, P2, P2Tog 
Row 4: P7, K1, P6, K2, P6, K1, P7. 
Row 5: P2Tog, P1, K2, YO, K2, P1, K6, P2, K6, P1, K2, YO, K2, P1, P2Tog 
Row 6: P7, K1, P6, K2, P6, K1, P7. 
Row 7: P2Tog, K2, YO, K3, P1, C.3b, P2, C.3f, P1, K3, YO, K2, P2Tog 
Row 8: P7, K1, P6, K2, P6, K1, P7. 

Special instructions

C.3b, slip next 3 stitches to a cable needle and hold in back of work; knit the next 3 stitches; then knit 3 from the cable needle.

C.3f, slip next 3 stitches to a cable needle and hold in front of work; knit the next 3 stitches; then knit 3 from the cable needle.


Enjoy.

Tom.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, I'll put this on my next to do list for my son. I love the color and the cables. You did a great job.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh! That's a keeper. I really like the look of it for any and everyone. You sure made it long...it disappeared into the bottom of my screen!! :lol: :lol: Beautiful work, Tom. Thanks for pics and instructions. Hildy :thumbup:


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful and thanks for sharing with us and also for the great pattern

Mary


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I like the scarf and copied the pattern. Thank you ....it is very nice.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you and it was very conciderate for us not to have to ask. If you don't ask sometimes people get there feeling hurt. But when you post it, we can print or not, save or not. Beautiful and very save-able. God Bless.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Tom, thanks for posting the pattern. I haven't tried cables yet, but think I will after seeing your Mile High Scarf. It's beautiful.


----------



## nanakerry (Jun 1, 2011)

Tom, I have always thought about taking knitting on board when flying as I hate fling and love knitting, but have always been too wary in case they confiscate the needles at the airport, obviously it is okay?


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

great scarf! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great job Tom. And love the wings pinned on it!!!

Still laughing about the MHC! What was I thinking/

Great way to start the week off on a high note.
Linda


----------



## Knitabelle (Aug 1, 2011)

I always take my work on the plane. I've had no problem taking crochet hooks and knitting needles. Oddly enough, my double points were not allowed on the last plane. Luckily my bag was not yet checked and I could slip them in quickly. I try to always have a work in progress so its obvious that I am using the needles. 

Beautiful scarf and welcome to the club


----------



## RockyMtnStitcher (Jan 26, 2011)

Wonderful design. Love it.


----------



## Sperson (Jul 28, 2011)

I am also a member of the knitters mile high club. We are leaving for Europe on Wednesday and my knitting is in my carry on bag. This time I will be knitting a "Potato Chip" scarf from a hand painted silk yarn I got on a previous trip. My favorite souvenir from travels is to find a locally produced yarn of the area or an unusual yarn that I wouldn't see in my local yarn shop. A nice way to remember the trip, support my knitting addiction, and who needs more stuff to dust on the shelves. 
Thanks for the neat cable pattern.


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful pattern; thanks for sharing!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

I guess I have been a member for years and not realized it...Just last week, worked on a project on my flights to and from CT. Thanks for letting me know concerning my membership...by the way, I copied the pattern and will work on that soon also.


----------



## carpetweaver (Feb 10, 2011)

You crack me up!


----------



## susie c (Jun 12, 2011)

Tom, this is beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the scarf Tom, and thanks for clarifying, LOL


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Tom you have done it again ! Beautiful!


----------



## athenamoon (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! I just joined the Mile High club for knitters in June. On a trip to NYC to see my son and pregnant daughter-in-law I made a pair of mittens on DPNs for my new grandson.


----------



## athenamoon (Jun 18, 2011)

nanakerry said:


> Tom, I have always thought about taking knitting on board when flying as I hate fling and love knitting, but have always been too wary in case they confiscate the needles at the airport, obviously it is okay?


I was worried about that too. I must have checked the TSA site a dozen times before my trip. I had no problems taking DPNs and a circular needle on my flights. The TSA agent even asked me what I was knitting.


----------



## JDELLOW (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Tom
Just wanted to tell you this mile high scarf is amazing and am so happy you sent the pattern too. You rock! Thank you so much. Jan


----------



## Bundle (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Tom, What a beautiful scarf. I have put it on my Christmas gifts list. Thank you for sharing and for your usual unfailing generosity. Blessings.


----------



## peanut101 (May 28, 2011)

Love the pattern even though I don't do cables. As to the mile high club for knitting I don't fly , I do all my knitting on the ground though I have been know to knit while travelling in a car not while driving I must say. :?


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Tom, thanks for the pattern. This will be a perfect scarf for my daughter when she walks across the windy Cornell campus to her office. Now to decide on a color....Paula


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Love it. Thanks so much for sharing the pattern!


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

Very impressive, Tom. I have knit on planes but not developed a pattern in flight. Thanks for the share!


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

I crocheted a sweater on a flight to and from Canada (live in England). No Photo sorry, gave it as a gift.

Jan


----------



## deniceo (Jun 8, 2011)

I did this one from NY to FLA


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Yes. Thanks for a beautiful pattern. I must try it.


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

Love the color and pattern....


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Great scarf


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

l've always taken my knitting on the plane ,l knit while we are waiting to get on had no trouble with any needles ,.nice scarf tom will give that a go next time we fly thanks for the pattern


----------



## marthasdaughter (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not so good at this but what is C.b3, C.f3 please? Never did cable before, but this doesn't look too difficult except for the counting.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Really nice pattern and nice work. I especially like the wings!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! Thanks for the pattern. This will be my next projects... One for my son and one for my daughter!


----------



## GrandmaGail (Apr 3, 2011)

Lovely scarf. Thanks for the pattern ----- very thoughtful and appreciated! Gail


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern..I do love the pattern. The scarf did turn out nicely.
:thumbup:


----------



## milmaemacek (May 23, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. I know this is going to sound stupid, but what do you do after Row 8?


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

milmaemacek said:


> Beautiful scarf. I know this is going to sound stupid, but what do you do after Row 8?


Repeat the 8 rows to desired length.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Tom I have been a member for many many years. I am a few months from 70, My daughter took my knitting away from me put me on a plane and gave me a game boy. Mother you will never find a man knitting. The Game Boy lasted till I got on the plane.


----------



## JDELLOW (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Marthas Daughter
I'm kind of new to knitting but I believe the following means:

c.b.3 - means put 3 stitches on a cable needle and put it to the back of the knitting (then you knit the next whatever the pattern says and then you will put the 3 stitches back on the needle and knit according to the pattern

3.f.3 - means the same as above except you put the cable holder the front and so the same as above.

I sincerely hope this helps. Like I said I am new to this.

Good luck! Happy knitting. Jan


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, Tom. 

This is a keeper. I'll knit it next time I fly. 

I'm a member and didn't know it, 'cause I always knit socks when I'm on board a plane.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Betulove said:


> Tom I have been a member for many many years. I am a few months from 70, My daughter took my knitting away from me put me on a plane and gave me a game boy. Mother you will never find a man knitting. The Game Boy lasted till I got on the plane.


LOL.


----------



## Smitty64 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you, Tom. I have a friend who is a flight attendant. Guess what her Christmas gift will be this year?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Your scarf is beautiful Tom...love the shade of blue...also thanks for sharing pattern.

Camilla


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

worked for an airline for a while and flew all the time for free. i have been known to finish an item of clothing and them wear it off the plane... now with security don't know if you can even take kneedles on board. i'll probably never fly again. too many people too close to nosy security


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

HoneyOink said:


> I guess I have been a member for years and not realized it...Just last week, worked on a project on my flights to and from CT. Thanks for letting me know concerning my membership...by the way, I copied the pattern and will work on that soon also.


love your avatar - you just can't take a bad picture of a pig...


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern Tom, I didnt realize you could knit or crochet in flight, bet I will next time!! Thanks again


----------



## Cables4fun (May 10, 2011)

Love this Pattern!!!!! Thank you SOOOOO much for sharing!!! My daughter will love it in that new sugar yarn, Sooooo soft and colorful!

Can you estimate how much yarn one may need to make this scarf about 70 inches long? I am so bad guessing how much yarn that I may need, that that is the first question my husband asks when I want to start a new project! I would really appreciate youes or anyone elses help with this!!!

Thank you SOOOO much!


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh you are sooooooooooooooo lucky. We in the Uk have a great long list of what we can and cannot take through customs and although knitting needles is not on this list I am forever being told that on no condition will my knitting go through customs or be allowed on the plane as hand luggage. It is soooo annoying. It is a harmless and very relaxing hobby and would make my time travelling by plane a lot less nerve racking. I have argued (sorry... debated) this point with every airline and the holiday groups I travelled with. Perhaps we in the UK need to lobby the travelling companies and airports with our request of joining the Knitting mile high club.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the pattern and the color :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBird (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome - love the pattern - good Christmas gifts - thanks for sharing BlueBird


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I haven't done cables since high school, but I think I'll give this scarf a try! Love it!


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Cables4fun said:


> Love this Pattern!!!!! Thank you SOOOOO much for sharing!!! My daughter will love it in that new sugar yarn, Sooooo soft and colorful!
> 
> Can you estimate how much yarn one may need to make this scarf about 70 inches long? I am so bad guessing how much yarn that I may need, that that is the first question my husband asks when I want to start a new project! I would really appreciate youes or anyone elses help with this!!!
> 
> Thank you SOOOO much!


Hi there.

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, I have been running all around Chicago like a kid from the country in the big city. I used three skeins but I balled it up before I left and don't have the labels with me. I will check when I get home and let you know.

Tom.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Haven't done cable in years - your scarf has me thinking "why not"!!


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

NICE WORK, DO YOU HAVE A SPECIAL LACY STITCH FOR A SCARF?


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

lilita said:


> NICE WORK, DO YOU HAVE A SPECIAL LACY STITCH FOR A SCARF?


All I have are the instruction I posted with the photo.


----------



## aemrivera (Jul 6, 2011)

Tom, this is beautiful! I can't wait to try it after the Christmas "rush" is over. I have some wool I've been spinning with no particular project in mind. This scarf is perfect!

Thanks for sharing!
Amy in AL


----------



## aemrivera (Jul 6, 2011)

Tom, this is beautiful! I can't wait to try it after the Christmas "rush" is over. I have some wool I've been spinning with no particular project in mind. This scarf is perfect!

Thanks for sharing!
Amy in AL


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

Tom, how long did you make it (length) ?

Thanks Maimie


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

Tom, how long did you make it (length) ?

Thanks Maimie


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

That is so pretty and thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

lovely scarf thanks sooooo much


----------

